# Can i join if i have this medical condision? really need that answer



## Peturice (18 Oct 2010)

hello my name is pétur i'm from iceland and i might move to canada if i can find this answer anywhere.... when i was born i got blood transfer and got infected by hepitatis b, and now its only 20-30% likley that i can infect, and no signs of it, no liver damage. I live a healthy life i dont  smoke, dont drink eat almost always the right food, never had any health problems because of the hepitatis. So do you think i would get in or what ?


----------



## Armymedic (18 Oct 2010)

It would depend on your current health. Find a doctor and have your Hepatitis B antigens tested. That will say if there is still a problem. As far as your suitability to get into the CF, there is a medical board that decides that once your application goes in. To know for sure, apply and see.

Good luck.


----------



## brandon_ (18 Oct 2010)

Hey, *ASK A RECRUITER* as 99% of members on this site aren't recruiters, and nobody can advise you better then the people who's job it is to get you into the forces.   www.forces.ca that's a start, 
Hope the best of luck for you, cheers.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Oct 2010)

To join the Canadian Forces, you have to be a Canadian Citizen.  If you are not, it will not matter about your age or medical condition; the other two criteria that you must meet.

I'll let a Medical person answer your question about Hepatitis B.


----------



## Peturice (18 Oct 2010)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> It would depend on your current health. Find a doctor and have your Hepatitis B antigens tested. That will say if there is still a problem. As far as your suitability to get into the CF, there is a medical board that decides that once your application goes in. To know for sure, apply and see.
> 
> Good luck.



i only have the virus thats all, nothing else wrong with me, no health problems or nothing, only that its 20-30% that i can infect thats all thats wrong...


----------



## old medic (18 Oct 2010)

It would be decided by the RMO reviewing the file and the lab (blood) work.
Generally, we tell people to apply and find out. However, George Wallace's point above 
applies too. You need to move here first and be a citizen.

(I'll move this thread to the recruiting medical board shortly).


----------



## Armymedic (18 Oct 2010)

Peturice said:
			
		

> i only have the virus thats all, nothing else wrong with me, no health problems or nothing, only that its 20-30% that i can infect thats all thats wrong...



Yes, I understand you have the virus. There is nothing wrong with you...for now.

Apply and you will have your definite answer.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Oct 2010)

Everything you can learn here has been given to you.

You need to be a Canadian citizen; and,
The Med Staff at the Recruiting Centre will discuss your problem.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

